
Nazi codebreaker which shortened the Second World War by two years - jwilliams
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1165535/The-Wider-View-Nazi-codebreaker-shortened-Second-World-War-years.html
======
endtime
While I think it's safe to assume that most on HN know who Alan Turing is and
what he did, I think it's fine to have an article about this in general. But
this actual article is of pretty poor quality and doesn't really contain any
technical information. Sure, it's nice that a replica was built, and cool to
see pics, but if that's the story then please make the headline match it
better.

Wikipedia's article on the Bombe is much more interesting:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombe>

~~~
borga
And there is a lot of its history on the Code Book
[http://www.amazon.com/Code-Book-Science-Secrecy-
Cryptography...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Book-Science-Secrecy-
Cryptography/dp/0385495323)

------
rglovejoy
The title is misleading. The codebreaker was _not_ a nazi, or built by nazis,
only the codes were.

~~~
nytntynre
It is the Daily Mail - probably felt it had to give it's side a bit of a
boost!

------
rjprins
I always find it fun to imagine things topsy-turvy:

What if the Nazi's won, and we were now looking at some device built by famous
Nazi crypto experts.

Suddenly it's Nazi propaganda! What does that say about us?

------
varjag
Shortened the WWII by two years, exactly how?

------
keltecp11
I wish I knew more on this machine and/or how it worked... amazing.

